# Tracking the tracker!



## Ancalagon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have often considered that Aragorn was the greatest tracker of all Middle-Earth, as Gandalf led me to believe;


> 'Well, that was years ago. I have paid for it since with many dark and dangerous days. The trail was long cold when I took it up again, after Bilbo left here. And my search would have been in vain, but for the help that I had from a friend: Aragorn, the greatest traveller and huntsman of this age of the world. Together we sought for Gollum down the whole length of Wilderland, without hope, and without success. But at last, when I had given up the chase and turned to other parts, Gollum was found. My friend returned out of the great perils bringing the miserable creature with him.


However, as time wears on I now consider Gollum better still than Aragorn, though hindered as he was by certain weaknesses, especially those in relation to his pursuit of the Ring. 
Gollums skills as a tracker are countless, not least following the Fellowship into Moria or the very fact he found a path through The Dead Marshes.

So, the question is; Who is the more skillful at tracking their prey?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Feb 11, 2003)

Gollum - absolutely!

I was always amazed with how he survived in so many situations and dangers and yet keep the track of his prey. One reads about some dangerous and exciting adventure and/or episode of certain member(s) of the Fellowship and thinks "Wow! How could he (they) escape!" And all of a sudden, after those other characters have passed through "hell" with much difficulties, struggle and almost always helped by others, there is Gollum - right behind them, watching, following, not letting them out of his sight!
How could HE - unhelped and alone survive through all these dangers and keep the track!?!

Yes, Gollum is the ONE!


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 11, 2003)

Gollum is a great tracker for sure, but he had some hundred more years to get to know the lay of the lands than Aragorn did. And as it said in Anc's quote, Aragorn was able to track him even though Gollum's trail was long cold when they started their search for him.

I'd go for Aragorn, but just by a short hair.

And of course, Aragorn is of my blood, so I'm perhaps not objective...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 11, 2003)

I think that when discussing Gollum's tracking skills, one has to factor the Ring in. The sheer motivation provided by his addiction to the Ring undoubtedly gave him some degree of extra endurance or resolve to deal with the most deplorable of conditions. I don't say this to downplay Gollum's rather impressive achievements, just as a general observation on the matter.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 12, 2003)

I think Gollum had a natural knack for tracking and finding hidden things, even before he found the Ring. But perhaps the Ring gave him a chance to hone that skill to its fullest extent; hiding under the mountains and all. 
But Aragorn, I think, had studied the art of tracking and had learned it, instead of having a natural instinct for it. But he was certainly very perceptive, and I don't doubt his skills.

It's a bit tricky to say who was better thugh; Gollum was very small, and had no difficulty in being unseen.. But he had to rely on his skill in hiding and tracking to survive, whereas Aragorn did not.. But Sauron did catch Gollum.. Aargh! 
I'd say Gollum though. Sméagol, I mean.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 12, 2003)

But gollum is smeagol and since gollum is mostly dominant all the time you would have to call him gollum. But yeah, otherwise I agree with you. It would have to be gollum.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *Gollum is a great tracker for sure, but he had some hundred more years to get to know the lay of the lands than Aragorn did. And as it said in Anc's quote, Aragorn was able to track him even though Gollum's trail was long cold when they started their search for him.
> 
> I'd go for Aragorn, but just by a short hair.
> *



I agree with Arvedui. Considering the circumstances - Gollum's lust for the Ring and the motivation provided by it; he was about 500 years old and Aragorn was what 80? so Gollum had much more time to develop his tracking skills - I'd go for Aragorn.

If Aragorn had as much time as Gollum, I daresay he would have exceeded even Gollum's superior skills.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 12, 2003)

Yay Gollum! I like this thread! Of course Gollum was the best! People talk about, Oh, but the Ring helped him! and, Oh, but he was so much older! Who cares? The question was ---> Who is the more skillful at tracking their prey? If you wanted to know who was better at tracking if they were the same age and same state of mental health, I'd say Aragorn. Too bad we're not talking about that. Yay for the Ring and his age helping poor Smeagol to beat the evil Aragorn!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 12, 2003)

I didn't say that the Ring helped Gollum, as much as gave him an increased resolve and determination. The actual tracking skills were all Gollum himself. 

I may not like the little bugger, but I'll be the first to admit that he's a lot more intelligent and capable than one might first think.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 12, 2003)

I didn't say you said that. I just saw somebody talking about the Ring and I used it to make my rant a little longer. sorry about that.


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 13, 2003)

I was a bit surprised that YayG. would say that Gollum was the best... 
But if he was so much better than Aragorn, how come Aragorn found him, even if he started with tracks that was long cold?

Sorry YayG., but you still haven't made me change my mind.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 14, 2003)

I wouldn't expect to, crazy person.  Anyways, just because you're a relentless and really good tracker doesn't make you good at getting away from others. Sure, it could always help, but Gollum, if you haven't noticed, is a little different. His tracking skills are way better than the evil Aragorn's. He just has to try harder to not be seen. Besides, the evil Aragorn caught him in those dead marshes. Why would Gollum expect somebody to find him there? oh well.


----------



## menchu (Feb 22, 2003)

Perhaps Gollum was rasher due to the influence cause by the ring... I see Aragorn as a man who'd put safety of his aims before the risk, which doesn't mean he was not valiant.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 22, 2003)

Woah! I'd never call poor Smeagol rash. Maybe obsessed and superly focused on his goal and stuff. oh well.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd vote for Gollum as the best tracker. What he did was astonishing for one so small and old, and no longer in possession of the ring. But Aragorn was awesome.


----------



## faila (Feb 24, 2003)

I believe that gollum was drawn too mordor through the swamp, by the unmentioned one. And I also think that he was drawn to the ring, he felt a tug towards it. I might be wrong, but I think that once he went through the marsh once he could do it again, vey good memory I think he had.


----------

